# H: A whole army of painted Beastmen! W: Moniez!



## Trevy the Great (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have a sweet army to sell to you today, it's a 4,000 point Beastmen army consisting of 173 models, all professionally painted with lots of conversions and things.
The army is painted up to a very high tabletop standard while the characters in it are painted up to a good showcase quality.

The army consists of the following models and accessories:
-72 Gors armed with additional hand weapons, including 3 sets of full command
-1 Gor unit filler that stands in for 4 models in addition to those above
-27 Ungors armed with spears and shields including one set of full command
-1 Ungor unit filler that stands in for 4 models in addition to those above
-36 Bestigors including 2 sets of full command
-1 Bestigor unit filler that stands in for 4 models in addition to those above
-3 Minotaurs armed with great weapons
-5 Minotaurs armed with additional hand weapons
-20 Ungor Raiders
-2 Tuskgor Chariots
-2 Avatars of War's "Fellbeasts" (stand ins for Razorgors)
-1 Doombull armed with a great weapon
-1 Privateer Press' "Tharn Ravager" (stand in for a Beastlord)
-1 Wargor armed with a hand weapon and shield
-1 Bray Shaman
-1 Crocodile Games' "Basti" (stand in for a Bray Shaman)
-1 converted Crodocile Games' "Priestess of Khanum" (stand in for a Bray Shaman)
-1 converted Wargor Battle Standard Bearer
-1 converted Gorebull Battle Standard Bearer
-1 custom Herdstone terrain piece

This army is on eBay at the moment in a Buy It Now or Best Offer format at the following URL:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-Pro-Painte...431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbab79dd7

For more information and photos of the army, please visit the following link:
http://www.trevyspaintingtable.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=12036951

And now, here are some photos to whet your appetite!



































































































Thanks for reading!


----------

